# Ukraine Airliner helps locals Trenton, ON deal with their tall trees.... :)



## Zoomie (6 Oct 2007)

CADORS Number: 2007O2179 Reporting Region: Ontario said:
			
		

> Occurrence InformationOccurrence Type: Accident Occurrence Date: 2007/10/04
> Occurrence Time: 1148 Z Day Or Night: day-time
> Fatalities: 0 Injuries: 0
> 
> ...



Emphasis is mine.

This is not the first time these guys have trimmed hedges or uprooted fences - who still thinks it is a great idea to rent airlift for all our needs?   :

Edited to note:  Woot, 1000th post, only took me 9 years of posting at army.ca to reach this milestone.


----------



## Gramps (6 Oct 2007)

I am shocked and amazed. You mean the guys who wear those open toe safety sandals, who smell of stale sweat (and booze) and smoke wherever they please, may not be the professionals we thought they were?


----------



## karl28 (6 Oct 2007)

We should be using the funds of renting these airraft to buy more transport planes for the Canadain Airforce .


----------



## Gramps (6 Oct 2007)

karl28 said:
			
		

> We should be using the funds of renting these airraft to buy more transport planes for the Canadain Airforce .



That would be nice. Then I would not have to put up with a certain few who like to yell for no reason, point at their watch as soon as the ramp opens and blame us because they did not have the intelligence to ask for a power cart. I cringe every time I have to deal with at least one of their crews. I have also found out that they do not like it when you yell back at them, it bruises their egos and they write letters to try to get you in trouble. The fact that they take out sections of fence and bash into a few trees does not surprise me at all but the fact that nobody has been injured as a result of their "professional attitudes" while working sure does. I better stop, I could go on about these guys and their wonderfully maintained aircraft (if you ever get a chance to get near one check out the tires, it will make you shake your head) but I digress.


----------



## Globesmasher (6 Oct 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> ..... The fact that they take out sections of fence and bash into a few trees does not surprise me at all but the fact that nobody has been injured as a result of their "professional attitudes" while working sure does. ......



Gramps:
You forgot about the approach lights to Rwy 06 that they went careening through as they lost their brakes on a rejected takeoff from Rwy 24 .... xmas '95 as I recall.
Had it not been for the mud and steel approach lighting they would have ended up in the MacDonalds parking lot.
These guys just seem to get worse and worse.

I'm glad I don't live on Montrose Road anymore (or anywhere near the runway for that matter) with these ...... "aircrews" .... flying in and out of Trenton.


----------



## Gramps (6 Oct 2007)

Or how about when the winch cable breaks an they decide to tie it in a knot to fix it, then act surprised when it breaks again.


----------



## karl28 (7 Oct 2007)

Gramps 

       Sure sounds like there are a pain in the you know what .  IF there this bad than why due we still deal with them is it just a cost factor ?   I would think that it would be better to have this money on another C-17 or maby a couple of more new C-130.


----------



## Gramps (7 Oct 2007)

They can be a pain. Of course not every crew is like that just the ones I get to deal with both in Trenton and in KAF.


----------



## C1Dirty (7 Oct 2007)

> just a cost factor ?



They're cheap and they do landscaping.  The C17s bring regional industrial benefits, these guys love Canadian Tire.


----------



## loadie (7 Oct 2007)

The one that crashed during Xmas '95 was an AN-124 (if I do remember correctly).  It was landing in heavy fog and landed long (way long).  I think it touched down somewhere around the 5000 ft. to go markers.  I watched her come in.  I was MAMS at the time waiting to offload it.  It was quite the show.


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

Chuck 130 said:
			
		

> The one that crashed during Xmas '95 was an AN-124 (if I do remember correctly).  It was landing in heavy fog and landed long (way long).  I think it touched down somewhere around the 5000 ft. to go markers.  I watched her come in.  I was MAMS at the time waiting to offload it.  It was quite the show.


Guess the pilot was planning to steal & slide into home base


----------



## childs56 (8 Oct 2007)

Our  fighter Jets do landscaping some times also. It just isnt the large planes.


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't live on Montrose Road anymore (or anywhere near the runway for that matter) with these ...... "aircrews" .... flying in and out of Trenton.



Cripes ... we were neighbours!! I loved Catalina. When the hercs weren't heard overhead ... I'd awake thinking something was wrong.


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2007)

Chuck 130 said:
			
		

> The one that crashed during Xmas '95 was an AN-124 (if I do remember correctly).  It was landing in heavy fog and landed long (way long).  I think it touched down somewhere around the 5000 ft. to go markers.  I watched her come in.  I was MAMS at the time waiting to offload it.  It was quite the show.



You must know the other evil "Vern" then, my good buddy & cohort in crime ... who was right involved in _that_ particular mishap.


----------



## loadie (9 Oct 2007)

Army Vern,

Yup, I happen to know the "Evil Vern" (TFC TECH) that you are talking about very well.  He's one of my best friends.
And yes, he was along for the ride on the Antonov that crashed.


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2007)

Chuck 130 said:
			
		

> Army Vern,
> 
> Yup, I happen to know the "Evil Vern" (TFC TECH) that you are talking about very well.  He's one of my best friends.
> And yes, he was along for the ride on the Antonov that crashed.



Yes, it was a very bumpy ride. You'll have to give him a tequila .. from me .. then ask him about our CHAR FM radio show ...  that'll be good for a few hundred laughs.   >


----------



## Globesmasher (11 Oct 2007)

You could not pay me enough to get on board one of those things operated by one of those companies.

I took a flight from Zagreb down to Split in the back of something that was maintained and operated in a similar fashion back in '95 that some fly-by-night contractor to the UN was flying.  The crew was a collection of bad BO, bad cologne, alcohol and a total lack of the English language.  That was the most terrifying flight of my life.

Never again.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Oct 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> The crew was a collection of bad BO, bad cologne, alcohol and a total lack of the English language.  That was the most terrifying flight of my life.



Never flown Cubana have you?  8)


----------



## geo (11 Oct 2007)

Heh....

Flying thru Northern Quebec in a Purple coloured Twin Otter from Air Inuit thru a bad snow storm & whiteout...
Fella across the aisle filled up 3-4 bags.  When the plane landed at the next settlement - he got out & would not get back on...

Cubana - Aeorflot rejects..... and Aeroflot was pretty bad on it's very own.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Cubana - Aeorflot rejects..... and Aeroflot was pretty bad on it's very own.



Actually and I speak from experience 20 year old Aeroflt rejects and no spare parts since 1989. 

http://www.epinions.com/content_2725355652


----------



## geo (11 Oct 2007)

don't you just hate sitting down and finding that the seat is broken and has been cobbled back into some semblance of "fixed"


----------



## mover1 (18 Oct 2007)

"EVIL VERN" was my roomie on my our threes, I won't tell you what he did to my pillow but I am sure it resembled what he did in his pants on that particular incident. 

BTW payback was SWEET


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> "EVIL VERN" was my roomie on my our threes, I wont tell you what he did to my pillow but I am sue it resembles what he did in his pants on that particular incident.
> 
> BTW payback was SWEET



 ;D

I don't even have to wager a guess as to what he did. Mind you -- he'd insist that I was the "evil Vern" based on some of my shenanigans and radio shows (actually it was he who suggested my "Monster Name" which will live forever in CFS Alert history).  >


----------



## forcerecon85 (31 Mar 2008)

I was emailed some footage of the IL76 with heavy cargo taking off in Australia. You can hear a few funny comments from the control tower too. The link is here http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2008-2-9-Il76-in-Australia.wmv and it played through windows media player. I just thought it was neat.


----------



## KJK (31 Mar 2008)

You should email that to that blogger who is so against Canada buying the C-17! He was complaining about 3500' takeoff, I wonder how many feet that was? ;D

Regards

Kent


----------



## belka (1 Apr 2008)

Here is the youtube of that video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWtdtuspnoM


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2008)

I love it..... "we have Smirnoff!!!......"


----------

